# Best bulbs for freshwater plants?



## Mikolas (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey, I'm wondering what bulbs do you guys get that seem to work best for you guys to grow your plants and keep out the algae.

Specific brands would be nice as well, and links so that I could buy them online.

I have a 48, 36, 3x 24 and 20 inch T5 light fixtures, almost all of them are planted so suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What type of light do your fixtures take (T5HO, T8, T12, ....)?


----------



## Mikolas (Jan 16, 2010)

Oy, forgot about that, T5HO fixtures.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A lot of discussion for these bulbs, but really only worth it if you are growing plants: Giesemann Powerchrome T5 High Output Fluorescent Lamps Catalina Aquariums sells them fairly cheap if you're looking for a bargain.


----------

